# Finally got into my big cherry log.



## Brendon Phillips (Aug 12, 2014)

It's been sitting for about 6 months waiting on a free day. Today was that day. Milled a couple live edge boards off of it, found 2 or 3 big cracks that run the length, so there will be some wood lost. But I'll just cut smaller boards around it. Had to cut one side off to it the saw, otherwise I would have milled the whole thing with natural edge.


----------



## cityslicker (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh mama!!!!! The lost live edge is merely the beginning of a bookmatched table top!


----------



## corsair4360 (Aug 24, 2014)

Beautiful wood. Very little of that in Northern Utah


----------



## IanB22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Damn...that is pretty stuff right there.
Nice log man.


----------



## ky044 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes that is very nice


----------

